# New to forum



## Ento890 (May 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, my name is Ashley. I am new here, but certainly not to fish. I've kept fresh and warm water and brackish tanks. My true passion is reptiles and I keep many species. Right now am very interested in obtaining some designer betta fish. I was wondering if anyone could recommend a great betta breeder. I see crazy, beautiful looking fish on some websites, but they are all located in Taiwan. Is ordering from these companies safe? the shipping must be so expensive.....

Thank you for your help!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Karen Mccauley,Mohan(cant spell his last name)and Al Haskell all have wonderful fish,here in the states.Al is in missouri,I think,Karens in FL and IDK about mohan.Exactly what type of designer betta?Als are mostly the wonderful white platinums,Mohans got lovely rds and blues and Karen has multies.Here is a link to Als forum.See if you can join and ask about there.Bettabreeders They are not very active,as many have a lot going on,but some of the best breeders are on that site.


----------



## ashleykins (May 21, 2011)

Hi there Ashley, i'm new too and also an Ashley! 

I have been looking at fish on aquabid.com for a while now, and the shipping is really expensive. I talked to a transhipper recently and it's about 36$ for them. Plus the cost of the fish, and about 5$ shipping to the breeder. 

But from what I hear people have had good experiences with the fish. It's just up to you if you want to pay that much for shipping. 

Although now that I think of it, it might not be that much less expensive for the shipping in the US as I have seen 35$ shipping from breeders in the US.


----------



## Ento890 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the responses. 

I'll check out those names and take a look around. I totally forgot about aquabids I'll have to look there. 

36$ shipping is so good for me. I'm used to paying 70$ in shipping for reptiles!


----------



## RobertTheFish (May 30, 2011)

Chard56 on aquabid is in Missouri.

vangsplakat.com is in Milwaukee.

I've dealt with both and they are great sellers.


----------

